# Algorithm says you have Corona virus



## notimp (Mar 5, 2020)

China pushed a 'lets lock people away' measure via Alipay.





src: https://www.scmp.com/tech/apps-soci...t-colour-coded-qr-system-coronavirus-tracking

It gives people a health rating code that tells certain checkpoints within city centers weither they should quarantine them, or not.

Based on an algorithm that isnt public.

So when you talk about measures that the US or europe cant replicate - enjoy (this new world).

So if you get red, you go on quarantine yourself, because you cant participate in daily life anymore.



> From next week, the program will also allow users to check the health codes of others by entering their identity numbers, according to a _Xinhua_ report. This is to address the issue of people who do not have smartphones, such as the elderly or young children, Pan Feng, deputy chief of the Beijing Municipal Bureau of Economy and Information Technology, said at a press conference on Sunday.


Its so easy!

More details on data protection measures in the actual article.

edit: Also free data for everyone thats within chinas trade zones (diplomatic efforts):
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/dip...us-china-keen-promote-its-success-controlling


----------

